# leopard gecko, black spot???



## NitrousandAlex (Mar 21, 2012)

my leopard gecko has recently developed a very black spot on her nose, over the past month. I just assumed that it was just an abnormal colouration (the rest of her spots are brown) 
I Just decided to double check here first,
thank you


----------



## sheena is a gecko (Apr 22, 2011)

looks like possibly a paradox spot, which is nothing to worry about. The pic isn't very clear though. If there's any swelling round it or it gets scabby best get it checked.


----------



## NitrousandAlex (Mar 21, 2012)

no, no swelling. I think its fine but just double checking.

what's a paradox spot?

thanks


----------



## NitrousandAlex (Mar 21, 2012)

no sorry the pic isnt very clear, Nitrous was being really active and the electricity has gone so I had to take her into my little brothers room (with a big window)

sorry :lol2:


----------



## sheena is a gecko (Apr 22, 2011)

basically it's just a patch of pigment which is different to the rest of the markings on the leo. You see it quite a lot in blizzard morphs, where they will look a solid grey/ yellow or white colour with no pattern but have an odd couple of random black patches. it does happen in other morphs too though.


----------



## NitrousandAlex (Mar 21, 2012)

thanks, has put my mind to rest.


----------

